
Vegan and vegetarian diets 'link to higher stroke risk' - kgraves
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-49579820
======
spraak
The study groups vegetarians with vegans. The name is similar but the
implications are very different. A vegetarian may consume, depending on the
type, eggs, milk products and honey. Those are very consequential choices
compared to omitting them. It would have been a better study to separate these
two groups, and even better to separate vegans, lacto-vegetarians, ovo-
vegetarians, and lacto-ovo-vegetarians.

